# Reto Valle mtb 2008, alguno se apunta?



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Segun uno de los organizadores escogieron una ruta "rapida" para hacer la cosa mas bien divertida, son 57 km, la primer parte es casi pura bajada (evitaron hacer el ascenso a Las Cruces...) y dejaron la subida para el final. segun esto calculan que los que van a correr en serio haran como 2.5 a 3 hrs. (la ruta es pricipalmente terraceria) la gente sin superpoderes andaremos por ahi de las 5 - 6 hrs.va a haber transporte Toluca - El Mapa - Valle - Toluca, igual y con el sano fin de conocer una de las rutas a valle a paso mas o menos veloz estaria bien... En fin mas datos en: www.mexicoexplora.com.mx es el proximo 5 de abril.

El Rivas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si alguien me remolca de subida yo le entro ajajajaja


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Suena como un superreto para mi bici de 40lbs. Alguna vez hice la ruta en mi Cdale de 28lbs y la sentí mortal... pero incluia la subida tres cruces. La parte que está dicertida es la bajada del mirador, si es que termina por ahi....de cuando estamos hablando Arivas?.... y aprobechando, alguna nueva de los triques?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Suena bien... Dejame ver. Me encantaria...

Cuantos kms son de subida?? De bajada, hasta yo ruedo 50kms, pero de subida ni maiz. Asi como ando nomas no.

Segun lo publicado, la cosa va asi... Se ve leve...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ah.... eso si lo ruedo...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Estaria bien, pero con mi inche condición, no se si pueda.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

So, honestly, who's intrested in going???????? I'm really intrested, I'm just woried about my fitness level, but I'm really thinking on giving it a go...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

MMM 450 pesos... chale


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Tacubaya: Probablemente no necesites remolque, de hecho, segun lo que me platicaron de la ruta lo mas pesado es al final, aunque no se sube mucho despues de los otros 45 km las subiditas del final se sienten pesaditas... pa' cuando lleguemos los ruquitos seguro ya acabaste la carrera!
ritopc: Son 57 km el 5 de abril (sabado) la ruta no incluye la trepada a las cruces con la intención de hacer la carrera mas amena y accesible, incluye un pedazo de la ruta que hacen los de bici y montaña, pasa por oxtotitlan. Las partes que pudieran ser dificiles son algunos pedazos bien resbalosos en la parte media y unos tiraderos de piedra (rocas mas bien...) de esos donde si vas rapidin y la cagas o te da frio acabas bastante mal... Ah bueno tambien hay unas curvas rapiditas y de bajada donde "pasarte" puede significar bajar la bicla de la copa de algun árbol... yo creo que salvo por las subidas se presta mucho para ustedes, los que le pegan bien al daunjil! Eso si lo de rodar la ruta en 40 lbs suena a un muy buen reto...! De los triques no hay noticias todavia (hoy es pascua pa' los güachos) dependiendo de si se apunta algún cuate del trabajo y si llegan los triques la HT estaria disponible, no es c'dale pero igual y no pasa de los 12 kg...
Warp: pos a ver si te animas! De que va a estar pesado lo va a estar pero seguro puede haber harta diversión! Incluso creo igual y la titus ayudaria a no acabar muy molido, 15 km de subida y 32 de bajada...
Roberto: yo tampoco ando asi como que en el zenith... la competencia es acabar bien lo mas rapido que uno pueda, bueno cada quien encuentra su razón. Alguna vez hiciste ya parte del recorrido de oxtotitlan a valle, lo que te faltó fue la subida que en la gráfica de Rene no se ve tan mal, si fuera por el otro lado si estaria mas de pensarse! Como sea, nadie mejor que tu para saber lo que te es posible, si te animas ya tienes una idea de mas o menos como puede estar!

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> MMM 450 pesos... chale


Nah, son 550 si quieres transportación....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

550!!!! eso es mucho para pagar por sufrimiento.... de donde sacaron la cifra?, que incluye?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> 550!!!! eso es mucho para pagar por sufrimiento.... de donde sacaron la cifra?, que incluye?


La transportación de Toluca al nevado y de Valle de Bravo de regreso al Fiesta Inn de Toluca.

450 es si alguien te deja en en Mapa de Piedra (en las faldas del Nevado) y te recoge en Valle....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> La transportación de Toluca al nevado y de Valle de Bravo de regreso al Fiesta Inn de Toluca.
> 
> 450 es si alguien te deja en en Mapa de Piedra (en las faldas del Nevado) y te recoge en Valle....


Aun asi, la logistica se ve ... uh... ah... dificil.

Segun lo que lei, si escoges pagar por la transportacion tienes dos opciones para dejar tu bici: De 5 a 6 de la tarde el dia 4 (significa quedarte en el Hotel o hacer un viaje especial para ello) o de 5 a 6 de la mañana del dia del evento... Lo que para los que vendriamos de fuera, significa levantarnos a las 3 de la mañana y llegar ahi... O de nuevo, quedarte en el Hotel... que son 500 pesitos mas.

De otro modo, tendrias que llegar al punto de salida y que alguien te recoja en el punto de llegada...

Suena muy chido, ojala tuviera la lana y el tiempo... pero este año no sera.

De cualquier modo, estoy fuera para ese dia... mi hijo llega el dia 4 de Veracruz y tendre de visita a mi abuelo, mama y tia. Aparte que me muero por ver al Flaco.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

i´m out!!!!! muy caro.... me cae que voy a comenzar a hacer mis rutas a el Chico!!! se acuerdan del costo real por persona??!!!!


rateros!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> i´m out!!!!! muy caro.... me cae que voy a comenzar a hacer mis rutas a el Chico!!! se acuerdan del costo real por persona??!!!!


Pues nos estamos tardando... Fueron como 150 por craneo, no??

Ibamos y veniamos el mismo dia, sin tener que levantarnos a las 3 de la madrugada.

Eso si, eramos 15 en aquel entonces... Si somos menos, pues el costo se podra ir como a 250 mas o menos. Nada mal.

Ya'sta ... Rito-Chico Tours!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Exacto, fueron 118 pesos por persona (claro no incluye gasolina ni peaje de los autos satelite), pero visto como negocio, cobrando unos 550 por pesona y haciendo los arreglos para transportar a las personas también, no solo bicis, no le veo problemas para tener buenas utilidades. No se vuelve uno millonario, pero puede pasarsela muy bien, y además ganar una lanita.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, hay que organizar una salida.

Podriamos hacer una parecida a esta de Valle, el problema es la logística. Quizas podriamos rentar dos minivan, una para bicis y otra para los ciclistas, y dos voluntarios que nos dejen en el estacionamiento para el santuario de mariposas y que se vallan a Valle y nos encuentren por el zocalo en la tarde. El problema serian los choferes, alguien conoce quien se interesara en pasarse un dia en Valle?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arivas... Voy a hablar por mi solamente, pero siento que te debo una disculpa.

Me siento como en una de esas situaciones de "maten al mensajero".

Gracias por la invitacion! 

Por desgracia, la rodada no se acomoda con mis "situaciones" (con o sin fundamento, segun el punto de vista de cada quien). Creo que la critica en cuanto a la rodada no va dirigida a ti, sino a los organizadores del evento... Que tampoco quiero decir que sea mala, ya que se ve muy bien organizada, pero termina siendo un poco compleja para mi.

Espero no lo tomes a mal y una disculpa.

Mejor organicemos una rodada por ahi nosotros mismos (estaria de pelos) y ya sabes que cuando quieras, nos damos un rol por Chiluca cuando gustes... ahi tengo la oportunidad siempre.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Rene, nadie tiene aqui nada de que disculparse, en un Foro De discusion es de esperarse que haya opiniones variadas, la invitacion es en el espiritu de promover algunas actividades, aparte de las escapadas normales de todos nosotros a los lugares que acostumbramos, claro, cuando me entere de rodoadas asi nomas de okis pos les avisare (hay una muy popular de Queretaro a Sn. Miguel de Allende p. ej.).
Sobre si es caro o no pues segun mi pobre experiencia es lo que usalmente se cobra en este tipo de "carreras de aventura". Los grupos que organizan rodadas turisticas tambien cobran algo similar por esta rodada, igual y por eso no me genero tanto ruido.
Los problemas de logistica/valor percibido/condicion fisica los entiendo y los acepto, cada quien tiene su circunstancia, pero si de plano no se enteran de que exitste X o Y opcion pos de plano ni chance va a haber de que se avienten o que no lo hagan; supongo que el foro tambien puede funcionar para avisar de actividades relacionadas, habra quien quiera comentarlas, habra quien vaya y a quien de plano no le interese. Ninguna de esas posiciones en si te hacen mejor o peor solo diferente.
Si organizan (organizamos?) algo para El Chico pos avisen y vemos como le hacemos!

El Rivas
ps. De "muerte al mensajero" tengo harta experiencia en crucifixiones, lapidaciones, pocito y anexas asi que no problema!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Lo del Chico lo planeamos, no está tan complicado con tiempo (solo es definir la fecha y participantes y ya); necesitariamos cuando mucho una van y dos carros como la vez pasada. Y para hacerla más de emoción, podría ser a Valle también (de forma local), creo que hay un parque de mtb en el cerro que está ahí luego luego.

Arivas, nos hablamos para el intercambio de triques.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Lo del Chico lo planeamos, no está tan complicado con tiempo (solo es definir la fecha y participantes y ya); necesitariamos cuando mucho una van y dos carros como la vez pasada. Y para hacerla más de emoción, podría ser a Valle también (de forma local), creo que hay un parque de mtb en el cerro que está ahí luego luego.
> 
> Arivas, nos hablamos para el intercambio de triques.


Si vamos a El Chico, mejor nos apuramos, poque la temporada de lluvias esta ya a unos dos meses....

Si es a Valle, me dice el Rocky Rene que es una opcion excelente en epoca de lluvias pues es bastante rodable aun en mojado.

Aunque, pensandolo bien, el Chico tambien... ambos terrenos tienen barro suelto que es bastante rodable. No es arcilloso que se hace como chicle en lluvia y terminas empujando la bici.

Voto por Valle... Me gusto muchisimo el Chico, pero ya he ido alli y a Valle seria todo nuevo para mi.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Si vamos a El Chico, mejor nos apuramos, poque la temporada de lluvias esta ya a unos dos meses....
> 
> Si es a Valle, me dice el Rocky Rene que es una opcion excelente en epoca de lluvias pues es bastante rodable aun en mojado.
> 
> ...


Si quieren Valle estaria super bien. Creo que la logística sería la misma del chico, una van y dos coches (puedo llevar el mio). En la van cuantas bicis cupieron? como 11?

En mi camioneta trepamos a 4, en otro coche otros 4, y 2 en la van, y podemos ir 10. No se quienes se interesen en ir.

El parque que Rivas sugiere esta muy bien, hasta arriba esta la salida de los parapentes y se ve todo el lago. Yo subí una vez y no es tan difícil (en cuestión de perderse) llegar ahí, aunque la ruta que conozco de subida para salir de Valle es una friega, pero esta divertida la bajada. La parte de Monte Alto esta diseñada y construida por los mismos que hicieron El Chico.

Sigo pensando que la podemos planear para el ultimo sabado del siguiente mes, como la ven?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Sigo pensando que la podemos planear para el ultimo sabado del siguiente mes, como la ven?


Perfecto....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Suena bien, Valle y la fecha. Yo puedo poner mi coche, caben cuatro o cinco dependiendo del tamaño de los riders, o puedo rentar la van. La vez pasada creo que fueron 11 cletas, pero no creo que seamos tantos esta vez. Cualquier número igual o inferior a 7, salimos con un coche y la van. Vamos viendo. 

Ok, Warp, Roberto, nos pueden hacer lo honores con la convocatoria? (que mandarín verdad )


----------

